# المخاطر المترتبه عن الخطأ فى حساب الضغط الاستاتيكى



## zanitty (18 مايو 2012)

*بسم الله الهادى 
*

*كنت تحدثت فى موضوع الطريقه الصحيحه لحساب الضغط الاستاتيكى للمراوح عن طريقه حساب الضغط الاستاتيكى لاى مروحه تدفع او تسحب هواء عبر مجارى الهواء و كنت قد ذكرت فى مقدمه الشرح ان الطرق التقليديه قد تعطى نتائج اقل من النتائج الحقيقيه و اليوم باذن الله احاول ان ابين خطوره ان يتم التصميم على قيم اقل من القيم المطلوبه 
*

*ملحوظه : لدينا عاملين مهمين لا يمكن التضحيه باحدهما على حساب الاخر 
*

*العامل الاول: هو معدل تدفق الهواء الحجمى*

*و هو المسؤول عن حمل الهواء الى المكان لتكييفه *

*العامل الثانى: هو الضغط الستاتيكى *

*و هو المسؤول عن ضمان وصول الهواء الى جميع الاماكن المطلوب تكييفها*

*الان ندرس تاثير تشغيل النظام بقيم مختلفه عن القيم الحقيقيه المطلوبه و ليتضح ذلك فلندرس التاثير فى الحالتين 
*

*الحاله الاولى : اذا كانت القيمه المحسوبه للضغط الاستاتيكى اكبر من القيمه الحقيقيه على ارض الواقع
*

*من المنحنى الموضح فى الصوره التاليه نجد ان 
*
*


*

*لو افترضنا ان التصميم تم عند النقطه رقم (2) عند معدل تدفق 11,250 قدم مكعب / دقيقه و ضغط استاتيكى 3 بوصه على المعيار المائى
*

*و فقا للحاله الاولى ان الضغط المحسوب فى التصميم اكبر من الموجود فعليا على ارض الواقع ( نقطه (3) ) – نتحرك فى المنحنى على نفس القطر الخاص بريشه المروحه و الموجود باللون الاحمر الداكن على المنحنى الموضح – *

*فلو نظرنا الى النقطه (3) سنجد ان معدل التدفق عندها 12,500 قدم مكعب / دقيقه و ضغط استاتيكى 2 بوصه على المعيار المائى
*

*هذا الضغط اقل من المطلوب و قد يؤدى الى عدم وصول الهواء الى كل الاماكن بالمعدل المطلوب و بالرغم من وجود كفايه فى معدل التدفق بل و زياده ايضا الا ان الهواء قد لا يصل الى بعض الاماكن و بالتاكيد مر الكثيرون منا بمثل هذه المشكله ان مكانا ما لا يوجد به هواء كاف و درجه الحراره فيه مرتفعه و عند قياس معدل التدفق عند الوحده نجدها صحيحه مما قد يذهب عقل المهندس الموجود و يعجز عن حل المشكله 
*

*فى هذه الحاله المراد العوده من النقطه رقم (3) الى النقطه رقم (2) 
*

*الحل فى هذه الحاله بسيط جدا و هى وضع خانق هواء حجمى Volume Damper على مجارى هواء التغذيه و نقوم باغلاقه حتى نحصل على القيمه 11,250 قدم مكعب / دقيقه و التى تكافئ الضغط الاستاتيكى المطلوب ( طالما قطر ريشه المروحه او اى من بكرات نقل الحركه من الموتور الى المروحه لم يتغيروا )
*

*نستنتنج مما سبق ان الحاله الاولى لا تسبب مشاكل الا ارتفاع طفيف فى التكلفه الاوليه 
*

*الحاله الثانيه : اذا كانت القيمه المحسوبه للضغط الاستاتيكى اقل من القيمه الحقيقيه على ارض الواقع
*

*لو افترضنا ان التصميم تم عند النقطه رقم (2) عند معدل تدفق 11,250 قدم مكعب / دقيقه و ضغط استاتيكى 3 بوصه على المعيار المائى
*

*و فقا للحاله الثانيه ان الضغط المحسوب فى التصميم اقل من الموجود فعليا على ارض الواقع ( نقطه (1) ) – نتحرك فى المنحنى على نفس القطر الخاص بريشه المروحه و الموجود باللون الاحمر الداكن على المنحنى الموضح – *

*فلو نظرنا الى النقطه (1) سنجد ان معدل التدفق عندها 10,000 قدم مكعب / دقيقه و ضغط استاتيكى 4 بوصه على المعيار المائى*

*هذا الضغط اكبر من المطلوب و و بالتالى لا مشكله و لكن المشكله فى عدم وجود كفايه فى معدل التدفق المطلوب لازاله الحراره من بعض الاماكن مما يؤدى الى شكوى العميل من عدم بروده المكان بالشكل الكافى*

*فى هذه الحاله المراد العوده من النقطه رقم (1) الى النقطه رقم (2) 
*

*العوده لا يمكن ان تتم على نفس قطر بكره المروحه او الموتور لاننا نحتاج الى زياده معدل تدفق الهواء و بالتالى لابد من الانتقال الى قطر اكبر لبكره الموتور او قطر اصغر لبكره المروحه و قدره كهربائيه اعلى
*

*دعونا نرى كيف يمكن زياده معدل تدفق الهواء و ما هى المشاكل و المخاطر الناتجه عن ذلك 
*

*و استاذنكم على ان نعمل على مثال حقيقى و ننحى جانبا التوضيح السابق فقد كان للتوضيح بصوره مبسطه 
*

*الصوره التاليه هى معلومات اداء وحده المروحه الخاصه بوحده مجمعه لشركه الزامل موديل 360PY
*

*


*

*لو افترضنا ان قيمه معدل التدفق المطلوبه هى 11,200 قدم مكعب / دقيقه عند ضغط استاتيكى 1.2 بوصه على المعيار المائي
*

*قطر بكره الموتور 15 سم ، اقصى امبير يمكن تحمله FLA = 18 A*

*و عليه فان معدل دوران عامود المروحه 870 RPM و القدره 9 BHP
*

*نرجع بقى لشغلنا 
*

*لو قلنا اننا فى الموقع التدفق الموجود كان 8000 قدم مكعب / دقيقه و الامبير = 7.9 A
*

*للوصول الى القيمه 11,200 يجب تغير طاره الموتور ليزيد قطرها و يصبح قادرا على اسراع لفات المروحه *

*يحسب قطر الطاره الجديد من ال Fan Law كالتالى 
*

*ق2 = ق1 (معدل التدفق 2 / معدل التدفق 1)
*

*ق2 = 15 (11,200/8000) = 21 سم*

*و بالمثل حساب الامبير الجديد 
*

*ت2 = ت1 (معدل التدفق 2 / معدل التدفق 1)[SUP]3 [/SUP]
*

*ت2 = 7.9 (11,200/8,000)[SUP]3 [/SUP]= 21.7 امبير*

*هذه القيمه اكبر من القيمه القصوى التى يمكن للوحده تحملها فبالتالى زياده قطر البكره وحده غير كاف و لابد من ضروره تغير وحده المروحه بالكامل وقد يكون حجم الوحده الجديده اكبر من ان يتم استيعابه بداخل الوحده المجمعه مما قد يستلزم تغير الوحده بالكامل 
*

*و قابل بقى سمعه المصمم لو ده حصل
*

​


----------



## م احمد احمد (18 مايو 2012)

يا ريت حضرتك تعمل الكلام دى 
Pdf عشان نحملوا ...............شكرا


----------



## khaled001133 (18 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م.مدحت (18 مايو 2012)

الف شكر ليك يا بش مهندس شكرا على توضيح الكثيبر من الامور العالقة واللتي صراحة تحتاج الى تخيل ما يحدث كما اسلفت حظرتك لتفهم المشكلة وبالتالي الحل.جزاك الله خيرا......


----------



## issam.alhiti (18 مايو 2012)

حياك الله استاذ زيناتي ..وبارك لك في مجهودك المثمر ان شاء الله

عصام الهيتي


----------



## اسلام عمار (18 مايو 2012)

*الف شكر ليك يا بش مهندس شكرا *


----------



## أكرم حمزه (18 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا يابش مهندس زناتي وياريت مثال عملي على كيفية حساب الضغط الستاتيكي لمنظومة دكتات


----------



## mohamed mech (18 مايو 2012)

م احمد احمد قال:


> يا ريت حضرتك تعمل الكلام دى
> Pdf عشان نحملوا ...............شكرا



لا أنصحك بالتحميل و لكن أنصحك بقراءة المشاركة ثلاث او اربع مرت و فهمها و تحليلها و طرح الاسئلة 

فى مثل هذه المناقشات لن يفيدك ان تكون المعلومة على جهاز و لكن المفيد ان تكون فى دماغك
تقبل نصيحتى و لك منى كل الدعاء بالتوفيق أخى أحمد
​


----------



## zanitty (18 مايو 2012)

اشكركم جميعا على كلمات التشجيع 
و كما قال صديقى محمد ميك 
انتظر طرح الاسئله و انتظر ان يعارضنى احد فى جزء من المعلومات فهما اكثر شيئين يثريان معلوماتى و يصححان ما بها من خطا ...


----------



## toktok66 (18 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

شرح موجز ومبسط --بارك الله فيك واثابك عنه خير الثواب
ولـــــــــــــــــــــــــــكن
لماذا قد يلجأ المصمم احيانا لزياده الضغط الاستاتيكي عن ماهو مفروض (كان يضربه في نسبه مثلا)؟؟؟؟؟؟
لماذا تنص اغللب المواصفات على ان يكون Hp الخاص بمحرك المروحه اكبر من ما تم التصميم عليه بنسبه 20% ؟؟؟؟
ماهي الاسباب الفعليه لزياده فقد الضغط في مسارات الهواء اثناء عمليات التركيبات؟


----------



## toktok66 (18 مايو 2012)

zanitty قال:


> *بسم الله الهادى
> *
> 
> 
> ...




في الحاله الاولى قد تسبب تلف في الفلاتر لوحده المناوله مع وجود ضوضاء واصوات قويه في مسارات الهواء بسبب زياده ضغط السرعه على حساب الضغط الاستاتيكي


----------



## zanitty (18 مايو 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> شرح موجز ومبسط --بارك الله فيك واثابك عنه خير الثواب
> ولـــــــــــــــــــــــــــكن
> ...



لم اتكلم عن زياده الضغط عن ما هو مطلوب و لكن ما طالبت به ان يتم الحساب على ما هو مطلوب و لا يتم استسهال الموضوع بان نحسبه بملف اكسيل توفيرا للوقت و الجهد 
فلذلك وددت ان اوضح الى اى مدى ممكن ان يوصلنا توفير الوقت و الجهد و ذكرت انه ممكن ان ينتهى الى فضيحه هندسيه فى رايى 
اما النسبه التى تزاد عن الضغط المحسوب - حتى و ان تم بالطرق الصحيحه - فارى انها منطقيه لاننا لا نضمن ان تكون كل المسارات كما حسبناها تماما فاحيانا عند التركيب فى الموقع قد نفاجا بتغير فى المسار لم يكن فى الحسبان نتيجه وجود كمره ساقطه مثلا او ان المعمارى قرر عدم وضع سقف مستعار فى مكان ما فيلزم تغير المسار الى مسار مجاور او ما شابه من مفاجات عند التنفيذ فيتم الوضع فى الحسبان وضع معامل امان 
اما بخصوص المحرك فكما اشرت ايضا فى الشرح فلربما نضطر الى استهلاك قيمه كهربيه اعلى فان كان عندنا مجال للزياده وفرنا على انفسنا الدخول فى دوامه تغير المحرك نفسه ليستوعب الزياده الجديده 
و لا اخفيك سرا نقوم فى مكتبنا باشتراط ان يكون المحرك NOL اى Non Over LOad motor اي اننا نختار المحرك ذو السعه التاليه لمنحنى القدره المطلوبه فلو كان المطلوب محرك 12.5 حصان مثلا فاننا نذهب الى ال 15 حصان و قد انقذنا هذا من الكثير من المشاكل و خصوصا عندما ياتى التصميم من خارج المكتب


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (18 مايو 2012)

انتا عبقرى
اضرب دى:73:


----------



## zanitty (18 مايو 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> في الحاله الاولى قد تسبب تلف في الفلاتر لوحده المناوله مع وجود ضوضاء واصوات قويه في مسارات الهواء بسبب زياده ضغط السرعه على حساب الضغط الاستاتيكي



خلينى افكر فيها و ادرسها لان كلامك صح لو كانت كميه الهوا المحبوس بالدامبر كبيره


----------



## toktok66 (18 مايو 2012)

zanitty قال:


> لم اتكلم عن زياده الضغط عن ما هو مطلوب و لكن ما طالبت به ان يتم الحساب على ما هو مطلوب و لا يتم استسهال الموضوع بان نحسبه بملف اكسيل توفيرا للوقت و الجهد
> فلذلك وددت ان اوضح الى اى مدى ممكن ان يوصلنا توفير الوقت و الجهد و ذكرت انه ممكن ان ينتهى الى فضيحه هندسيه فى رايى
> اما النسبه التى تزاد عن الضغط المحسوب - حتى و ان تم بالطرق الصحيحه - فارى انها منطقيه لاننا لا نضمن ان تكون كل المسارات كما حسبناها تماما فاحيانا عند التركيب فى الموقع قد نفاجا بتغير فى المسار لم يكن فى الحسبان نتيجه وجود كمره ساقطه مثلا او ان المعمارى قرر عدم وضع سقف مستعار فى مكان ما فيلزم تغير المسار الى مسار مجاور او ما شابه من مفاجات عند التنفيذ فيتم الوضع فى الحسبان وضع معامل امان ((( وعندك كمان مشاكل اخرى -مثلا طريقه تركيب القواشيط في عكس اتجاه سريان الهواء وتقفيل البوكت جوينت في عكس اتجاه السريان-او ان يكون معامل الاحتكاك الفعلي للماده اللتي تم توريدها اكبر من معامل الاحتكاك اللذي تم التصميم عليه)))
> اما بخصوص المحرك فكما اشرت ايضا فى الشرح فلربما نضطر الى استهلاك قيمه كهربيه اعلى فان كان عندنا مجال للزياده وفرنا على انفسنا الدخول فى دوامه تغير المحرك نفسه ليستوعب الزياده الجديده
> و لا اخفيك سرا نقوم فى مكتبنا باشتراط ان يكون المحرك NOL اى Non Over LOad motor اي اننا نختار المحرك ذو السعه التاليه لمنحنى القدره المطلوبه فلو كان المطلوب محرك 12.5 حصان مثلا فاننا نذهب الى ال 15 حصان و قد انقذنا هذا من الكثير من المشاكل و خصوصا عندما ياتى التصميم من خارج المكتب



اشكرك على سرعه الرد ومبادرتك الطيبه وهذا الشرح منكم هو ما ابحث عنه لاثري الموضوع ولاراجع علمي معكم


----------



## zanitty (18 مايو 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> اشكرك على سرعه الرد ومبادرتك الطيبه وهذا الشرح منكم هو ما ابحث عنه لاثري الموضوع ولاراجع علمي معكم



ده انا اللى بشكرك 
انت كده الله ينور عليك بجد


----------



## toktok66 (18 مايو 2012)

zanitty قال:


> خلينى افكر فيها و ادرسها لان كلامك صح لو كانت كميه الهوا المحبوس بالدامبر كبيره



يا استاذي الفاضل الدامبر سيركب على مسار الهواء وانا اتكلم على filter section في وحده المناوله ((يعني الفلتر هيطير (او يتقطع)) قبل ما اخنق الدانبر وممكن لو مش متثبت كويس يطير يخبط في اي حاجه بداخل وحده المناوله ويتلفها))


----------



## zanitty (18 مايو 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> في الحاله الاولى قد تسبب تلف في الفلاتر لوحده المناوله مع وجود ضوضاء واصوات قويه في مسارات الهواء بسبب زياده ضغط السرعه على حساب الضغط الاستاتيكي



بس عاوز اقول حاجه 
فى حاله ال vfd لاق قلق من هذا الموضوع فموتور المروحه سوف يخفض سرعته لتلافى كل هذا
القلق فى حاله انظمه الهواء ذات التدفق الثابت


----------



## toktok66 (18 مايو 2012)

zanitty قال:


> *بسم الله الهادى
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ممممم طيب يا Prof دلوقتي هو انا ممكن اخنق اي كميه بالدامبر ؟؟؟
ولا في حدود معينه لموضوع الخنق ده !!!
ما هو قصه الخنق دي اكيد هتأثر على اداء المروحه لانها بتحاول تدفع هواء والدانبر يحبس كميه هواء يشكل مقاومه ضد عمل المروحه (((!!!! ماهي الحدود ولماذا !!!))
انت اللي فتحت الموضوع وانا اليوم تلميذك واسأل براحتي :67:


----------



## zanitty (18 مايو 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> ممممم طيب يا Prof دلوقتي هو انا ممكن اخنق اي كميه بالدامبر ؟؟؟
> ولا في حدود معينه لموضوع الخنق ده !!!
> ما هو قصه الخنق دي اكيد هتأثر على اداء المروحه لانها بتحاول تدفع هواء والدانبر يحبس كميه هواء يشكل مقاومه ضد عمل المروحه (((!!!! ماهي الحدود ولماذا !!!))
> انت اللي فتحت الموضوع وانا اليوم تلميذك واسأل براحتي :67:



يا صديقى انا اللى تلميذ و اللا تحب اقول للناس انت مين و الناس هى اللى تقول مين تلميذ مين 
انظر الاجابه فى المشاركه اللى فوق المشاركه بتاعتك


----------



## toktok66 (18 مايو 2012)

انا تلميذك اليوم يا صديقي ورجاء ترد على السؤال علشان الناس تستفيد ((متهربش:81)

يا اخي الواحد كل يوم بيتعلم وكل يوم يكتشف انه تلميذ حتى يموت :80:

احييك على اختيار الموضوع:31:


----------



## zanitty (18 مايو 2012)

zanitty قال:


> بس عاوز اقول حاجه
> فى حاله ال vfd لاق قلق من هذا الموضوع فموتور المروحه سوف يخفض سرعته لتلافى كل هذا
> القلق فى حاله انظمه الهواء ذات التدفق الثابت





toktok66 قال:


> انا تلميذك اليوم يا صديقي ورجاء ترد على السؤال علشان الناس تستفيد ((متهربش:81)
> 
> يا اخي الواحد كل يوم بيتعلم وكل يوم يكتشف انه تلميذ حتى يموت :80:
> 
> احييك على اختيار الموضوع:31:



يموت المعلم و لا يتعلم يا استاذنا 
ردى فى الاقتباس هنا و دى حدود علمى و متنتظرش منى اكتر من كده لانك لو عصتنى مش هتنزل منى معلومه زياده 
لو عندك انت رد قوله و نتناقش فيه


----------



## toktok66 (18 مايو 2012)

الموضوع بسيط يا معلمي 
انت لازم في الموضوع ده متسالنيش انا ((وانا مالي )) انت تسال الصانع بتاع المروحه عن النتيجه وتطلب منه جول يقول فيه ((نسبه استهلاك الطاقه السنويه الزياده - ونسبه الخنق ونتيجه وتأثير الخنق على ريش المروحه حسب الماده المصنوعه منها - و نتيجه التأثير على العمر الافتراضي لرمان البلي بتاع المروحه ))

ولكن على حد علمي من مواصفات الضبط والموازنه انك المفروض تتحكم في موضوع الخنق ده بشكل عام في مالا يزيد عن 10 % تحت اي ظرف من الظروف 

مع العلم انه جاري البحث عن الاجابه في AMCA Standard 210


----------



## zanitty (18 مايو 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> الموضوع بسيط يا معلمي
> انت لازم في الموضوع ده متسالنيش انا ((وانا مالي )) انت تسال الصانع بتاع المروحه عن النتيجه وتطلب منه جول يقول فيه ((نسبه استهلاك الطاقه السنويه الزياده - ونسبه الخنق ونتيجه وتأثير الخنق على ريش المروحه حسب الماده المصنوعه منها - و نتيجه التأثير على العمر الافتراضي لرمان البلي بتاع المروحه ))
> 
> ولكن على حد علمي من مواصفات الضبط والموازنه انك المفروض تتحكم في موضوع الخنق ده بشكل عام في مالا يزيد عن 10 % تحت اي ظرف من الظروف
> ...



الصانع اللى هو مين يا مولانا 
اللى بيظهر لك من الصانع هنا هو مهندس مبيعات قد لا يكون خريج هندسه اصلا 
حقول لك موقف حصل معايا 
فى احدى شركات التكييف مش مكتوب توزيع وزن الوحده على اطرافها كل طرف وزنه كام كيلو
فطلبت من المقاول انه يجيب لى خطاب من المورد عن وزن الوحده عند كل طرف علشان نقدر نحدد نوع السوست اللى هتشيل و نعرف مداها كام كيلو لكل واحده 
و جاءنى الرد المذهل 
اقسم الوزن الاجمالى على عدد الاركان المطلوب التثبيت عندها 
و كأن الوزن عند جزء المروحه هو نفس الوزن فى جزء الفلاتر


----------



## toktok66 (18 مايو 2012)

loooool
طالما كده يبقى ادور عليها في الكود السابق ذكره اضمن


----------



## عاطف 58 (18 مايو 2012)

زادكما الله من فضله وجزاكما خيراً مهندسينا الأحباب - zanitty, toktok66


----------



## المهندس الحالم (19 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على الشرح الجميل


----------



## عبد الله سعد (19 مايو 2012)

ماشاء الله عليكم يا بشمهندسين 
انا عاوز اقول حاجه وهى ان الواحد لما بيحاول يساعد الاخرين بمعلومه ربنا بيفتح عليه بمعلومه احسن ومعلومته بتتطور وتتحدث وده فائده التفكير بصوت عالى .
جزى الله خير كل من ساهم وحاول ان يبدى مافتح الله عليه للاخرين 
وشكر


----------



## eng_hanyaly (20 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك 

بصراحة اخى العزيز انا مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج وعملت بمجال التكييف بالمملكة العربية السعودية وانا متابع لموضوعاتك بخصوص الضغط الاستاتيكى الا اننى لا اجيدة جيدا واريد منك لو تتفضل بشرح كامل مستفيض له لكى نفهم الامر وجزاكم اللة خيرا وجعلة بميزان حسناتك


----------



## drmady (20 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير استاذى وبارك الله فيك وفى علمك ونفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين والى الامام دائما


----------



## zanitty (20 مايو 2012)

eng_hanyaly قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك
> 
> بصراحة اخى العزيز انا مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج وعملت بمجال التكييف بالمملكة العربية السعودية وانا متابع لموضوعاتك بخصوص الضغط الاستاتيكى الا اننى لا اجيدة جيدا واريد منك لو تتفضل بشرح كامل مستفيض له لكى نفهم الامر وجزاكم اللة خيرا وجعلة بميزان حسناتك



و عليكم السلام 
انا كمان مهندس انتاج و شغال فى السعوديه يا باشا 
بخصوص الشرح عاوزنى اعمل ايه ؟


----------



## eng_hanyaly (21 مايو 2012)

بصرة يا معلم يعنى اكيد انت عارف المعاناة اللى بعانيها فى البداية ؟

انا هنا بالمدينة ومعظم الناس بصراحة بتشتغل بالبركة حتى الاستشاريين مش قد كدة وانا عاوز اشتغل صح بس بلاقى صعوبة شوية 

بالنسبة للضغط الاستاتيكى ازاى بحسبة ولية بحسبة وياريت يكون الشرح وافى وجزاك اللة خيرا على الاهتمام وبارك فيك


----------



## دبوسه (21 مايو 2012)

اخى لماذا كل هذة الاساءة للاستشارين المدنية المنورة والبركة دى اول مرة اسمع عنها ياريس ياريت يكون كلامك احسن من كده وياريت وخاصة انك لسة فى البداية انت لسة مش عارف الضغظ الاستاتيكى بيتحس ليه 
وارجو منك التواصل


----------



## jundi (21 مايو 2012)

> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/328917-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%AE%D8%A7%D8%B7%D8%B1-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%AA%D8%B1%D8%AA%D8%A8%D9%87-%D8%B9%D9%86-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AE%D8%B7%D8%A3-%D9%81%D9%89-%D8%AD%D8%B3%D8%A7%D8%A8-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B6%D8%BA%D8%B7-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%A7%D8%AA%D9%8A%D9%83%D9%89#ixzz1vTsQlhuG
> 
> ​*هذا الضغط اقل من المطلوب و قد يؤدى الى عدم وصول الهواء الى كل الاماكن بالمعدل المطلوب و بالرغم من وجود كفايه فى معدل التدفق بل و زياده ايضا الا ان الهواء قد لا يصل الى بعض الاماكن و بالتاكيد مر الكثيرون منا بمثل هذه المشكله ان مكانا ما لا يوجد به هواء كاف و درجه الحراره فيه مرتفعه و عند قياس معدل التدفق عند الوحده نجدها صحيحه مما قد يذهب عقل المهندس الموجود و يعجز عن حل المشكله
> 
> ...




بما انه تم قياس كمية الهواء عند الواحده ووجد أنه صحيح فإن ذلك يعني أنه عند قياسه على جميع المخارج سوف يكون المجموع صحيح وتكون أقل بنسبة بسيطة من الكمية المقاسة عند بداية الوحده حيث هناك كمية تسرب مسموح بها وتلزم عملية معايرة بسيطة حيث سوف تجد بعض مخارج الهواء بها كمية زائدة من الهواء والبعض الاخر كمية قليلة من الهواء , حيث ان للتدفق إتجاه واحد من الوحده الى المخارج وبعض التسرب ,وتتم المعايرة على نسبة +10% أو _10% من التدفق التصميم للمخرج
ويمكن في حالة وجود VFD المعايرة على نسبة أعلى من 10% وبعد الإنتهاء يتم تخفيض ال Hz التشغلي للوحدة ليعود تدفق المخارج يساوي التدفق التصميم وهذه الخطوة أفضل من إستخدام الخوانق لأنها توفر كمية كبيرة من الطاقة التشغليه

أما بخصوص هذه الحاله فإنها نادرة الحدوث حيث الحاله الثانية أكثر حدوثا بسب التغيرات المفاجئه بمسارات الدكتات والحاله الثانية أكثر خطورة واكثر تكلفه ويجب الحذر منها سولء من طرف المصصم أو المقاول حيث على المقاول قبل طلب الوحدات التأكد من مسارات الدكتات وإعادة حساب الضغط الإستاتيكي لها قبل طلب الوحدات بشكل نهائي


----------



## eng_hanyaly (21 مايو 2012)

دبوسه قال:


> اخى لماذا كل هذة الاساءة للاستشارين المدنية المنورة والبركة دى اول مرة اسمع عنها ياريس ياريت يكون كلامك احسن من كده وياريت وخاصة انك لسة فى البداية انت لسة مش عارف الضغظ الاستاتيكى بيتحس ليه وارجو منك التواصل


الاخ العزيز السلام عليكم انا لم اقصد اى اساءة لاحد اتحدث عن ما تعاملت معة فقط وكان لا يعرف ان الوحدة الكاسيت وحدة خارجية وداخلية وصمم انها وحدة واحدة مجمعة واقنع المالك بذلك وصمم المالك على ان نقوم بتوريدها ناهيك عن كل ما حدث من عدم المامة بامور المهنة عندما لا اعرف شىء واسال عنة هذا لا يعنى اننى غير قدير فسؤالى عن الضغط الاستاتيكى لافهم واتعلم ( وقل ربى زدنى علما ) ( وما اوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا ) وفوق كل ذى عالم عليم


----------



## zanitty (21 مايو 2012)

jundi قال:


> بما انه تم قياس كمية الهواء عند الواحده ووجد أنه صحيح فإن ذلك يعني أنه عند قياسه على جميع المخارج سوف يكون المجموع صحيح وتكون أقل بنسبة بسيطة من الكمية المقاسة عند بداية الوحده حيث هناك كمية تسرب مسموح بها وتلزم عملية معايرة بسيطة حيث سوف تجد بعض مخارج الهواء بها كمية زائدة من الهواء والبعض الاخر كمية قليلة من الهواء , حيث ان للتدفق إتجاه واحد من الوحده الى المخارج وبعض التسرب ,وتتم المعايرة على نسبة +10% أو _10% من التدفق التصميم للمخرج
> ويمكن في حالة وجود VFD المعايرة على نسبة أعلى من 10% وبعد الإنتهاء يتم تخفيض ال Hz التشغلي للوحدة ليعود تدفق المخارج يساوي التدفق التصميم وهذه الخطوة أفضل من إستخدام الخوانق لأنها توفر كمية كبيرة من الطاقة التشغليه
> 
> أما بخصوص هذه الحاله فإنها نادرة الحدوث حيث الحاله الثانية أكثر حدوثا بسب التغيرات المفاجئه بمسارات الدكتات والحاله الثانية أكثر خطورة واكثر تكلفه ويجب الحذر منها سولء من طرف المصصم أو المقاول حيث على المقاول قبل طلب الوحدات التأكد من مسارات الدكتات وإعادة حساب الضغط الإستاتيكي لها قبل طلب الوحدات بشكل نهائي


مش بالضروره يا باشا ان كل المخارج تدى القيمه اللى مفروض تطلعها و الا لو اعترفنا بكلامك ده يبقى ده هدم لتعريف الضغط الاستاتيكى من اساسه



[URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/member.php/192481-eng_hanyaly" قال:


> *eng_hanyaly*[/URL];2685175]بصرة يا معلم يعنى اكيد انت عارف المعاناة اللى بعانيها فى البداية ؟
> ​
> انا هنا بالمدينة ومعظم الناس بصراحة بتشتغل بالبركة حتى الاستشاريين مش قد كدة وانا عاوز اشتغل صح بس بلاقى صعوبة شوية
> 
> بالنسبة للضغط الاستاتيكى ازاى بحسبة ولية بحسبة وياريت يكون الشرح وافى وجزاك اللة خيرا على الاهتمام وبارك فيك



راجع الموضوع ده و موضوع الطريقه الصحيحه لحساب الضغط الاستاتيكى المشاراليها فى المشاركه الاولى وان شاء الله حتفهمه مظبوط


----------



## المهندس مضر (21 مايو 2012)

الأخ المهندس زانيتي :
إسمح لي أن أختلف معك في هذا الموضوع ، وأرجو أن توضح لي إن كنت مخطئاً 

*الحاله** الاولى : اذا كانت القيمه المحسوبه للضغط الاستاتيكى اكبر من القيمه الحقيقيه على ارض الواقع*
عندها نحصل على تدفق هواء اكثر من المطلوب ( كما قلت حضرتك) ، ولكن لا أواجه أبدا مشكلة في وصول الهواء لكل الأماكن ، على العكس تماما ، بل وربما زادت سرعة الهواء عن السرعة المطلوبة ،، مثاال : لو كان المطلوب 500 متر مكعب / ساعة وضغط استاتيكي 2 إنش ماء ،، ولكني ركبت مروحة 500 متر مكعب /ساعة وضغط استاتيكي 3 إنش ماء ،، ( أي أن قيمة الضغط الستاتيكي للمروحة المختارة أكبر من القيمة الحقيقية المطلوبة ) ، في هذه الحالة ، سنحصل على تدفق هواء أكبر من 500 متر مكعب /ساعة ، ولاأعتقد أن هناك أي مشكلة في وصول الهواء لأي نقطة ........ أرجو التوضيح لي لو سمحت


----------



## المهندس مضر (21 مايو 2012)

*الحاله الثانيه : اذا كانت القيمه المحسوبه للضغط الاستاتيكى اقل من القيمه الحقيقيه على ارض الواقع

كيف يكون الضغط الإستاتيكي المحسوب أقل من المطلوب ، ومن ثم عند النقطة (1) نحصل على ضغط 4 بوصة ( كما ذكرت حضرتك) وهو أكبر من المطلوب !!

أرجو التوضيح لو سمحت*


----------



## mohamed mech (21 مايو 2012)

*Constant total pressure drop*

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
عن مقاس الدكت و فقد الضغط نتكلم
و نبداء و بالله التوفيق
*
*Acceptable Duct Static Pressure Increases
*
*أولاً نحن نقوم بحساب مقاسات الدكت بطريقة فقد الاحتكاك الثابت .
و نحدد السرعة عند وحدة التكييف بـ 1200 قدم على الدقيقة مثلا
و ليكن أن لدينا 10000 قدم مكعب على الدقيقة
نجد ان فقد الضغط 0.044 بوصة ماء لكل 100 قدم او 33 مترطولى
و نثبت هذا الرقم 0.044 و نحدد كافة أبعاد بقية الخط و الافرع على أساس ثبوت فقد الضغط .
ثم نحسب أطول مسار به مقاومة و نحدد ضغط المروحة و ليكن 2 بوصة ماء
*
*و السوال هل هذا يحقق لنا ضغط متساوى عند كل مخرج؟
الاجابة لا !
و ما الضرر من عدم التحقيق؟
الضرر أنه سوف يخرج من الدفيوزر الاقرب للمروحة كمية هواء أكبر من المحسوبة
و بالتالى سوف يخرج من الدفيوزر الأخير كمية أقل بالرغم من إن حساباتك مضبوطة و متراجعة تمام التمام
واحد يقول نحن نضع دنبر حجمى على الفرع لتجنب حدوث ذلك
فأقول له أنت تنفق المال لتزيد من مقاومة مرور الهواء
و لكن توجد طريق أخرى يتم فيها توفير المال و زيادة المقاومة*

*ماهى هذه الطريقة روحنا طلعت؟*
*

*
*تعتمد الطريقة على أن يكون فقد الضغط من المروحة الى اى دفيوزر رقم متساوى و ليكن 2 بوصة
و على اساس ذلك يتم إختيار مقاسات الدكت الفرعى حيث أن الدكت الرئيسى هو دكت واحد بمقاسات مختلفة تم تحديدها قبل حساب ضغط المروحة و باقى لنا حساب البرنشات**.*

*يعنى بدل ما كنا نستخدم دكت أبعاده 20*12 بوصة لمرور 1000 قدم مكعب على الدقيقة
نستخدم بدل من ذلك **12*****12** بوصة لتمرير 1000 قدم مكعب على الدقيقة**.*
*بحيث يكون فقد الضغط الكلى ( للدكت + الفيتينج) لاى مسار يبداء من المروحة و ينتهى بأى دفيوزر رقم ثابت*

*CONSTANT TOTAL PRESSURE DROP*

*هذه الطريقة لن ينتج عنها أى زيادة فى تكلفة التشغيل لان المروحة تم تحديدها مسبقاً على اساس ابعد مسار به مقاومة
و ستؤدى الى توفير فى نفقات الدكت الابتدائية
و قد لا نحتاج الى دنابر حجمية،*

*إلا فى حالة تخطى السرعة للقيم المسموح بها فلن نتمكن من خف**ض** مقاس الدكت وعند إذا لن نستطيع تجاوز مستويات الصوت المسموحة بالمكان فـ نلجأ الى استكمال تلك القيمة بمقاومة خارجية و هى الدنبر الحجمى*

كنا مع أحد أدوات الهندسة القيمية 
للمرجعية كتاب
Mechanical_Estimating_Manual..Sheet_Metal,_Piping_&_Plumbing-Joseph_D'Amelio

http://www.4shared.com/office/Dfdme8VR/Acceptable_Duct_Static_Pressur.html

ملحوظة هامة _
نحن لم نتكلم عن خطىء أو صواب نحن نتكلم عن صح و أصح
_و بالتوفيق للجميع

​


----------



## mohamed mech (21 مايو 2012)

الكتاب كلة لمن اراد أن يستزيد

Mechanical_Estimating_Manual..Sheet_Metal,_Piping_ &_Plumbing-Joseph_D'Amelio


http://www.4shared.com/office/wys-88wm/Mechanical_Estimating_ManualSh.html​


----------



## yahiaouimalek (21 مايو 2012)

*


جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## jundi (22 مايو 2012)

> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...-فى-حساب-الضغط-الاستاتيكى/page4#ixzz1vaAUPgrR
> 
> ​مش بالضروره يا باشا ان كل المخارج تدى القيمه اللى مفروض تطلعها و الا لو اعترفنا بكلامك ده يبقى ده هدم لتعريف الضغط الاستاتيكى من اساسه​



نعم ليس من الضروره أن كل المخارج تدى القمية المفروضه تديها أنا كان قصدي مجموع جميع المخارج لازم يكون مساوي لكمية الهواء المقاسة عند بداية الوحدة وطبعا لازم يكون أقرب مخرج للوحدة كمية التدفق زائدة ومشان هيك منستخدم دانبر لتوزيع الهواء على جميع المخارج بالنسب والكميات المحدده


----------



## السيد احمد (5 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (5 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## بحرى اسكندرانى (19 سبتمبر 2012)

رابط آخر للكتاب 
mechanical estimating manual

ألف شكر *mohamed mech*

ألف شكر لصاحب الموضوع الأخ Zanitty 

ألف شكر للأخ *toktok66 وجميع المشاركين فى هذا الموضوع لإثراء المناقشة*


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (20 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا كبير


----------



## الطموني (25 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اشتقنا لكم اجمعين و سامحوني على طول الفراق الذي قد يتكرر دائما و ابد و هذا لاسباب شخصية كثيرة احدها انني و بكل اسف تركت مجال التكييف و التبريد لا بل الميكانيكا بشكل كلي و انتقلت الى مجال جديد اتحفظ على ذكره الى ان يفتح الله على و الله المستعان
انا كنت حاب ان اعقب على الموضوع فان اصبت فانه من الله و ان اخطأت فسامحوني لاني تارك المجال من عام كامل 
التعقيب:82: الاول
لعامل الاول: هو معدل تدفق الهواء الحجمى

و هو المسؤول عن حمل الهواء الى المكان لتكييفه
و هو المسوول ايضا عن وصول درجة حرارة المكان الى الدرجة المطلوبة و عن تحقيق معدل تغير الهواء داخل الغرفة في الساعة حسب نوعية الم

العامل الثانى: هو الضغط الستاتيكى

و هو المسؤول عن ضمان وصول الهواء الى جميع الاماكن المطلوب تكييفها
عن طريق التغلب و على جميع عوامل الاحتكاك و الهدر الموجودة داخل مجرى الهواء
التعقيب الثاني
و بالنسبة للحالة الاولى اذا كنت قصدت ان الستاتك المحسوب (النقطة رقم 2) تم اختيار الوحدة بناءا عليها و تركيبها
فان الضغط الاستاتيكي سيكون عالي جدا على النظام و سوف يتجاوز الحد الاعلى للضغط عند كل مخرج مما سوف يسبب لنا ازعاج عالي و سوف يتم ايصال الهواء الى كل المخارج و بالتدفق زائد
اما بالنسبة للحل المقترح انا معاك فيه و تتم معايرة الهواء في الدانبر لتحيقيق الستاتيك الذي تم اختيار الوحدة عليه و ليس لتحقيق كمية الهواء المحسوبه
التعقيب الثالث 
على الحالة رقم 2
فان النقطة رقم 2 التي تم اختيار الوحدة بناءا عليها هنا سوف يكون الضغط اقل من النظام بالتالي الهواء لن يصل الى بعض الاماكن


----------



## zanitty (25 سبتمبر 2012)

تصدق يا طمونى ضايقتنى بالخبر اللى انت اعلنته ده 
عموما ربنا يقدر لك الخير حيث كان 

موضوع الصوت العالى عندك حق فيه و ده له حوار تانى خالص علشان يتظبط متقلقش منه


----------



## الطموني (25 سبتمبر 2012)

طيب يا باشا سوال هل اختيار الوحدة في الحالة الاولى كانت عند نقطة 2
و الحالة الاخرى كانت بنفس النقطة؟؟


----------



## الطموني (25 سبتمبر 2012)

و ما تيضايق هذي هي الحياة 
على كلا الله المستعان و الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## zanitty (25 سبتمبر 2012)

موصلناش لاختيار الوحده يا كبير لاننا ساعه اختيار الوحده بيحكمنا مستوى الصوت بتاع مروحتها و اللى بنجيب بياناته من الصانع و بنعمل تحليل صوت لحد اقرب مخرج - و ليه مجموعه خطوات منفصله بيتم فيها ااعتبار كل مكونات منظومه الهوا حتى البيلينيوم و اتجاه الفلكسبل مع البلينيوم هل اتجاه دخول الهوا للبلينيوم يحقق زاويه 180 مع اتجاه خروجه من المخرج و اللا زاويه 90 - و موقع الدفيوزر فى الغرفه و عدد الدفيوزرات و و و ... موضوع تانى خالص لو اتفتح هنا حيبوظ الموضوع ده ...


----------



## الطموني (25 سبتمبر 2012)

عندي اقتراح في الحالة الثانية و هو تقليل الاحتكاك في النظام ليعادل الستاتك الي في المروحة و اريد من حضرتك تقيم هذه الطريقة
و هو تطبيق معادلة darcy-weisbach 
Hf=f(L/D)*(V/4005)2
و هو تكبير حجم الدكت


----------



## zanitty (25 سبتمبر 2012)

الطموني قال:


> عندي اقتراح في الحالة الثانية و هو تقليل الاحتكاك في النظام ليعادل الستاتك الي في المروحة و اريد من حضرتك تقيم هذه الطريقة
> و هو تطبيق معادلة darcy-weisbach
> Hf=f(L/D)*(V/4005)2
> و هو تكبير حجم الدكت



الحل ده صحيح طبعا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (26 سبتمبر 2012)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخ زناتي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## aam ahmed (27 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك لك في مجهودك


----------



## الطموني (28 سبتمبر 2012)

بخصوص الحالة الاولى
*هذا الضغط اقل من المطلوب و قد يؤدى الى عدم وصول الهواء الى كل الاماكن بالمعدل المطلوب و بالرغم من وجود كفايه فى معدل التدفق بل و زياده ايضا الا ان الهواء قد لا يصل الى بعض الاماكن و بالتاكيد مر الكثيرون منا بمثل هذه المشكله ان مكانا ما لا يوجد به هواء كاف و درجه الحراره فيه مرتفعه و عند قياس معدل التدفق عند الوحده نجدها صحيحه مما قد يذهب عقل المهندس الموجود و يعجز عن حل المشكله 
*

تصحيح او ممكن اضافة اخي احمد
الهواء سوف يصل كل المخارج و لكن المشكلة هي زيادة في قيمةbhp
و ممكن حل هذه المشكلة عن طريق تغيير سرعة المروحة


----------



## الطموني (29 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر يا معلم


----------



## الطموني (29 سبتمبر 2012)

بحرى اسكندرانى قال:


> رابط آخر للكتاب
> mechanical estimating manual
> 
> ألف شكر *mohamed mech*
> ...



الف شكر الك يا باشا


----------



## الطموني (29 سبتمبر 2012)

المهندس مضر قال:


> الأخ المهندس زانيتي :
> إسمح لي أن أختلف معك في هذا الموضوع ، وأرجو أن توضح لي إن كنت مخطئاً
> 
> *الحاله** الاولى : اذا كانت القيمه المحسوبه للضغط الاستاتيكى اكبر من القيمه الحقيقيه على ارض الواقع*
> عندها نحصل على تدفق هواء اكثر من المطلوب ( كما قلت حضرتك) ، ولكن لا أواجه أبدا مشكلة في وصول الهواء لكل الأماكن ، على العكس تماما ، بل وربما زادت سرعة الهواء عن السرعة المطلوبة ،، مثاال : لو كان المطلوب 500 متر مكعب / ساعة وضغط استاتيكي 2 إنش ماء ،، ولكني ركبت مروحة 500 متر مكعب /ساعة وضغط استاتيكي 3 إنش ماء ،، ( أي أن قيمة الضغط الستاتيكي للمروحة المختارة أكبر من القيمة الحقيقية المطلوبة ) ، في هذه الحالة ، سنحصل على تدفق هواء أكبر من 500 متر مكعب /ساعة ، ولاأعتقد أن هناك أي مشكلة في وصول الهواء لأي نقطة ........ أرجو التوضيح لي لو سمحت



المشكلة اخي اننا اضفنا للنظام حمل كهربائي زيادة و احتمالية تكون ضجيج بسبب السرعة الزائدة و مشكلة الاوفر كولنج و وجب علينا النظر لحل المشكلتين الاخيرتين عن طريق الدنابر اما الحمل الكهربائي ففي اغلب الحالات فلا حول و لا قوة الا بالله او انك تغير سرعة المروحة


----------



## الطموني (29 سبتمبر 2012)

zanitty قال:


> لم اتكلم عن زياده الضغط عن ما هو مطلوب و لكن ما طالبت به ان يتم الحساب على ما هو مطلوب و لا يتم استسهال الموضوع بان نحسبه بملف اكسيل توفيرا للوقت و الجهد
> فلذلك وددت ان اوضح الى اى مدى ممكن ان يوصلنا توفير الوقت و الجهد و ذكرت انه ممكن ان ينتهى الى فضيحه هندسيه فى رايى
> اما النسبه التى تزاد عن الضغط المحسوب - حتى و ان تم بالطرق الصحيحه - فارى انها منطقيه لاننا لا نضمن ان تكون كل المسارات كما حسبناها تماما فاحيانا عند التركيب فى الموقع قد نفاجا بتغير فى المسار لم يكن فى الحسبان نتيجه وجود كمره ساقطه مثلا او ان المعمارى قرر عدم وضع سقف مستعار فى مكان ما فيلزم تغير المسار الى مسار مجاور او ما شابه من مفاجات عند التنفيذ فيتم الوضع فى الحسبان وضع معامل امان
> اما بخصوص المحرك فكما اشرت ايضا فى الشرح فلربما نضطر الى استهلاك قيمه كهربيه اعلى فان كان عندنا مجال للزياده وفرنا على انفسنا الدخول فى دوامه تغير المحرك نفسه ليستوعب الزياده الجديده
> و لا اخفيك سرا نقوم فى مكتبنا باشتراط ان يكون المحرك NOL اى Non Over LOad motor اي اننا نختار المحرك ذو السعه التاليه لمنحنى القدره المطلوبه فلو كان المطلوب محرك 12.5 حصان مثلا فاننا نذهب الى ال 15 حصان و قد انقذنا هذا من الكثير من المشاكل و خصوصا عندما ياتى التصميم من خارج المكتب



و بالاضافة الى مذكرته حضرتك كمثال في حالات وضع معامل امان في حساب الفقد 
حاب ازيد مثال اخر و هو المراوح ذات التدفق الثابت يستحسن فيها زيادة الفاقد بنسبة(ارجو افادتي فيها) و ذلك لاختيار مروحة اعلى منها قيمة ...السبب؟؟؟
في حالة المروحة ذات التدفق الثابت قد يطرأ عليها مع الوقت زيادة في قيمة الضغط الفاقد في النظام و ذلك لاسباب عدة منها تراكم الغبارو التراب في الفلاتر او الكويل مما سيودي الى surge مما سيودي الى تقليل تدفق الهواء بسبب الانغلاقات و و يودي ايضا الى زيادة الضغط على المروحة و في بعض الحالات يودي الى تعطلها


----------



## zanitty (3 فبراير 2013)

*رد: Constant total pressure drop*

اول مره اشوف المشاركه دى 
و بصراحه مش فاهم حاجه 
و الملف اتمسح (


mohamed mech قال:


> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> عن مقاس الدكت و فقد الضغط نتكلم
> و نبداء و بالله التوفيق
> *
> ...


----------



## pora (3 فبراير 2013)

شرح ممتاز تسلم ايدك


----------



## abdelsalamn (12 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ديار السعيدي (13 مارس 2013)

شكراً على الموضوع القيم


----------



## hikal007 (13 مارس 2013)

zanitty قال:


> موصلناش لاختيار الوحده يا كبير لاننا ساعه اختيار الوحده بيحكمنا مستوى الصوت بتاع مروحتها و اللى بنجيب بياناته من الصانع و بنعمل تحليل صوت لحد اقرب مخرج - و ليه مجموعه خطوات منفصله بيتم فيها ااعتبار كل مكونات منظومه الهوا حتى البيلينيوم و اتجاه الفلكسبل مع البلينيوم هل اتجاه دخول الهوا للبلينيوم يحقق زاويه 180 مع اتجاه خروجه من المخرج و اللا زاويه 90 - و موقع الدفيوزر فى الغرفه و عدد الدفيوزرات و و و ... موضوع تانى خالص لو اتفتح هنا حيبوظ الموضوع ده ...


اهو الكلام ده محتاج موضوع لوحده ويكون مدعم بمثال ,, فى انتظار موضوع شيق كعادتك يا كبير


----------



## hikal007 (13 مارس 2013)

*رد: Constant total pressure drop*



mohamed mech قال:


> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتهعن مقاس الدكت و فقد الضغط نتكلمو نبداء و بالله التوفيق**Acceptable Duct Static Pressure Increases**أولاً نحن نقوم بحساب مقاسات الدكت بطريقة فقد الاحتكاك الثابت .و نحدد السرعة عند وحدة التكييف بـ 1200 قدم على الدقيقة مثلاو ليكن أن لدينا 10000 قدم مكعب على الدقيقةنجد ان فقد الضغط 0.044 بوصة ماء لكل 100 قدم او 33 مترطولىو نثبت هذا الرقم 0.044 و نحدد كافة أبعاد بقية الخط و الافرع على أساس ثبوت فقد الضغط .ثم نحسب أطول مسار به مقاومة و نحدد ضغط المروحة و ليكن 2 بوصة ماء**و السوال هل هذا يحقق لنا ضغط متساوى عند كل مخرج؟الاجابة لا !و ما الضرر من عدم التحقيق؟الضرر أنه سوف يخرج من الدفيوزر الاقرب للمروحة كمية هواء أكبر من المحسوبةو بالتالى سوف يخرج من الدفيوزر الأخير كمية أقل بالرغم من إن حساباتك مضبوطة و متراجعة تمام التمامواحد يقول نحن نضع دنبر حجمى على الفرع لتجنب حدوث ذلكفأقول له أنت تنفق المال لتزيد من مقاومة مرور الهواءو لكن توجد طريق أخرى يتم فيها توفير المال و زيادة المقاومة**ماهى هذه الطريقة روحنا طلعت؟**
> 
> **تعتمد الطريقة على أن يكون فقد الضغط من المروحة الى اى دفيوزر رقم متساوى و ليكن 2 بوصةو على اساس ذلك يتم إختيار مقاسات الدكت الفرعى حيث أن الدكت الرئيسى هو دكت واحد بمقاسات مختلفة تم تحديدها قبل حساب ضغط المروحة و باقى لنا حساب البرنشات**.**يعنى بدل ما كنا نستخدم دكت أبعاده 20*12 بوصة لمرور 1000 قدم مكعب على الدقيقةنستخدم بدل من ذلك **12*****12** بوصة لتمرير 1000 قدم مكعب على الدقيقة**.**بحيث يكون فقد الضغط الكلى ( للدكت + الفيتينج) لاى مسار يبداء من المروحة و ينتهى بأى دفيوزر رقم ثابت**CONSTANT TOTAL PRESSURE DROP**هذه الطريقة لن ينتج عنها أى زيادة فى تكلفة التشغيل لان المروحة تم تحديدها مسبقاً على اساس ابعد مسار به مقاومةو ستؤدى الى توفير فى نفقات الدكت الابتدائيةو قد لا نحتاج الى دنابر حجمية،**إلا فى حالة تخطى السرعة للقيم المسموح بها فلن نتمكن من خف**ض** مقاس الدكت وعند إذا لن نستطيع تجاوز مستويات الصوت المسموحة بالمكان فـ نلجأ الى استكمال تلك القيمة بمقاومة خارجية و هى الدنبر الحجمى*كنا مع أحد أدوات الهندسة القيمية للمرجعية كتابMechanical_Estimating_Manual..Sheet_Metal,_Piping_&_Plumbing-Joseph_D'Amelioacceptable duct static pressure increases - Download - 4sharedملحوظة هامة _نحن لم نتكلم عن خطىء أو صواب نحن نتكلم عن صح و أصح_و بالتوفيق للجميع​


طريقه ممتازه خاصة انها ستوفر بشكل كبير فى الكلفة الإبتدائيه ولكن عند طرح هذه الفكره والتعامل على اساسها فى تحديد مقاسات الدكت هل اخواننا فى المكاتب الإستشاريه سيقبلونها فنيا


----------



## محمد العطفي (31 مارس 2013)

بجد ماشاء الله عليكم م الزيني وم توك توك مهندسين افاضل بيسئلو ويتناقشو علشان يوصلو معللومة صحيحة وعندهم علم نافع بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم الله لما فيه الخير


----------



## WAEL1H (2 أكتوبر 2013)

فى البدايه ...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان شاء الله سأعقب على جميع المداخلات هنا
الاخ / زانتى طرح موضوع رائع الخطأ فى حساب الضغط الاستاتيكى والخطأ ده ان تم اكتشافه قبل التنفيذ واعتماد الوحده يبقى مفيش مشكله . المشكله غالبا بتكون وقت الاختبار والموازنه
وهنا الاخ /الطمونى قال نغير حجم الدكت ونكبره وده بحد ذاته كافى للمالك لطرد المقاول والاستشارى وخصم التكاليف من اتعابهم لان ده معنا فك شغل كتير وسقف معلق ودوشه
وبالنسبه للاخ/mohamed mech اقتراحك هو واحد من افضل الحلول ولكن هذا بالنسبه للمصمم لتقليل التكاليف وينطبق عليه ماذكرته للاخ الطمونى لو تم التنفيذ
بالنسبه *المهندس مضر*

استفسارك صحيح تماما
الضغط الاستاتيكى وظيفته الوحيده هى التغلب على احتكاك الهواء داخل الدكت ولذا الحل الوحيد فى حالة زيادته عند ابعد مخرج مع نفس كمية الهواء المطلوبه فى التصميم هى وضع العوائق فى طريقة وزيادة الاحتكاك وطبعا كل الحلول الخاصه بتصغير الدكت قد استنفذت لان الدكت بيكون ركب واتسلم
عشان كده ممكن يكون الحل وضع الخوانق وان كنت انا بفضل ان يتم تقليل الضغط عند المصدر اللى هى الوحده عن لأنى سأواجه نفس المشكله عند كل المخارج اللى بتاخد هواء من نفس الوحده وهواجه مشكلة الضوضاء داخل الدكت بسبب الضغط على جوانبه ودا بيكون باضافه مثلا كواتم صوت ذات مقاومه او معامل احتكاك عالى طبعا ده مكلف بس اقل تكلفه من باقى الحلول ومفيش غلطه بتتصلح ببلاشده بالنسبه للحاله الاولى
اما بالنسبه للحاله التانيه
هى دى الكارثه عشان كده المصمم والمنفذ دائما بيحطوا الضغط بزياده معامله الامان
وحلها الوحيد هو ان البولى (البكره) بتاع المروحه يتغير نقوم بتصغيره لزياده الrpm للمروحه 
نفسها مع ثبات البولى للمحرك وبالشكل ده مش هأثر على استهلاك الكهرباء اللى اتكلم عنها الاخ/الطمونى 
اتمنى من الجميع قراءة مشاركتى والتعقيب لو وجد بها اخطاء او استفسارات تفندها
حتى استفيد من اخطائى ومن خبرتكم
علما ان الحالة الثانيه واجهتنى بالفعل فى بداية عملى وتم حلها عن طريق المورد كما ذكرتها لكم
بالنسبه للاخ/*eng_hanyaly*
لقد وقعت فى خطأ التعميم وهتزعلنا منك يا اخى كن صبور وخصوصا فى بداية حياتك


----------



## zanitty (2 أكتوبر 2013)

WAEL1H قال:


> فى البدايه ...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ان شاء الله سأعقب على جميع المداخلات هنا
> الاخ / زانتى طرح موضوع رائع الخطأ فى حساب الضغط الاستاتيكى والخطأ ده ان تم اكتشافه قبل التنفيذ واعتماد الوحده يبقى مفيش مشكله . المشكله غالبا بتكون وقت الاختبار والموازنه
> وهنا الاخ /الطمونى قال نغير حجم الدكت ونكبره وده بحد ذاته كافى للمالك لطرد المقاول والاستشارى وخصم التكاليف من اتعابهم لان ده معنا فك شغل كتير وسقف معلق ودوشه
> ...



المشاركه دسمه جدا و لكن للاسف صعب التركيز فيها لسبب بسيط اننا لا نحفظ تعليقات من تفضلت انت بالتعقيب عليهم و مع زياده المشاركات سيصعب الرجوع الى المشاركه التى تقصدها حضرتك فى تعقيبك 
ارو ان تقوم بعمل اقتباس متعدد (بدلا من ان تضغط على زر رد مع اقتباس اسفل المشاركه المطلوبه قم بالضغط على الزر على اليسار الذى يحتوى على علامه + فتتحول الى علامه :28: و من ثم تقوم باختيار مشاركه اخرى و عندما تنتهى من تحديد كل المشاركات المعنيه تقوم باختيار رد مع اقتباس) فوقتها ستدرج المشاركات التى تقصدها مع ردك فتكون الصوره اوضح 

اشكر لك جزيلا جهدك و اهتمامك


----------



## بسيوني حسن (3 أكتوبر 2013)

thank you very mach


----------



## ammarmzery (8 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## eng.hamadaa (5 نوفمبر 2013)

مهندس zanitty ياريت لو ترفقلنا الموضوع بملف صيغة word او pdf 
لكي تعم الفائدة اكثر وشكرا


----------



## zanitty (5 نوفمبر 2013)

eng.hamadaa قال:


> مهندس zanitty ياريت لو ترفقلنا الموضوع بملف صيغة word او pdf
> لكي تعم الفائدة اكثر وشكرا



تم ارفاق الملفات فى المشاركه الاولى بناءا على طلبك


----------



## صابر الحناجره (6 نوفمبر 2013)

المهندس مضر قال:


> الأخ المهندس زانيتي :
> إسمح لي أن أختلف معك في هذا الموضوع ، وأرجو أن توضح لي إن كنت مخطئاً
> 
> *الحاله** الاولى : اذا كانت القيمه المحسوبه للضغط الاستاتيكى اكبر من القيمه الحقيقيه على ارض الواقع*
> عندها نحصل على تدفق هواء اكثر من المطلوب ( كما قلت حضرتك) ، ولكن لا أواجه أبدا مشكلة في وصول الهواء لكل الأماكن ، على العكس تماما ، بل وربما زادت سرعة الهواء عن السرعة المطلوبة ،، مثاال : لو كان المطلوب 500 متر مكعب / ساعة وضغط استاتيكي 2 إنش ماء ،، ولكني ركبت مروحة 500 متر مكعب /ساعة وضغط استاتيكي 3 إنش ماء ،، ( أي أن قيمة الضغط الستاتيكي للمروحة المختارة أكبر من القيمة الحقيقية المطلوبة ) ، في هذه الحالة ، سنحصل على تدفق هواء أكبر من 500 متر مكعب /ساعة ، ولاأعتقد أن هناك أي مشكلة في وصول الهواء لأي نقطة ........ أرجو التوضيح لي لو سمحت



السلام عليكم

أتفق مع الأخ مضر ، لن نواجه أي مشكلة في وصول الهواء لبعض الاماكن ، بل على العكس *سنحصل على كمية هواء زائدة عن الحاجة في كل المخارج* ، ولكن بكمية زيادة متفاوتة من مخرج لمخرج.
و أود أن أوضح أننا لا نسعى للحصول على ضغط أستاتيكي معين من المروحة ، بل نسعى لإيصال كمية محددة من الهواء لمكان محدد ، فطالما حصلنا على كمية الهواء المطلوبة عند هذا المخرج و بالسرعة المطلوبة ، فقد أنتهى الموضوع ، أي أن الضغط هو وسيلة وليس غاية.

أستاذي الغالي زانيتي ، أشكرك و الاخوة أجمعين ، و أعتذر عن غيابي عن المشاركة لإنشغالي ، و لكنني أتابع ملتقانا الغالي من وقت لآخر .


----------



## zanitty (6 نوفمبر 2013)

صابر الحناجره قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أتفق مع الأخ مضر ، لن نواجه أي مشكلة في وصول الهواء لبعض الاماكن ، بل على العكس *سنحصل على كمية هواء زائدة عن الحاجة في كل المخارج* ، ولكن بكمية زيادة متفاوتة من مخرج لمخرج.
> و أود أن أوضح أننا لا نسعى للحصول على ضغط أستاتيكي معين من المروحة ، بل نسعى لإيصال كمية محددة من الهواء لمكان محدد ، فطالما حصلنا على كمية الهواء المطلوبة عند هذا المخرج و بالسرعة المطلوبة ، فقد أنتهى الموضوع ، أي أن الضغط هو وسيلة وليس غاية.
> ...



حبيبى اهلا بعودتك 
راجع رد الاخ طمونى فى المشاركه رقم 59 فانا اتفق مع رايه ...


----------



## أرفاد (6 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وكلامك صحيح مئه بالمئه وواجهنا مثل هذ المشاكل في حياتنا العمليه واضطررنا ببعض الأوقات أن نقوم بتديل المحرك الكهربائي (Motor) نفسه


----------



## saed.salama (28 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الشرح المبسط وارجو ان تساعدنى فى حل هذه المشكله 
عنى مروحه تنتج 11600 cfm وقطر طنبورة الموتور 19 سم وقطر طنبورة المروحه 12سم ولكن المطلوب هوتخفيض كمية الهواء الى 8000 cfm وسرعة الموتور 1450 rpm فكم يلزم من تغيير قطر الطنابير


----------



## zanitty (2 مارس 2015)

saed.salama قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الشرح المبسط وارجو ان تساعدنى فى حل هذه المشكله
> عنى مروحه تنتج 11600 cfm وقطر طنبورة الموتور 19 سم وقطر طنبورة المروحه 12سم ولكن المطلوب هوتخفيض كمية الهواء الى 8000 cfm وسرعة الموتور 1450 rpm فكم يلزم من تغيير قطر الطنابير


استعمل ال fan law يا باشمهندس


----------



## eng_taha_a (15 نوفمبر 2015)

شكرا على الشرح


----------



## mmhhmm (16 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## engkafa81 (8 ديسمبر 2017)

الف شكر يا باش مهندس ع التوضيح المهم .......


----------



## engkafa81 (8 ديسمبر 2017)

سؤال أرجو الإجابة :
في حال التهوية هل من الممكن أن يكون خطأ حساب الضغط الاستاتيكي سبباً في عدم وجود سحب جيد في جميع الحمامات ( 5 حمامات مثلا ) على الرغم من أن غزارة الهواء المطرود عند مخرج مروحة الطرد أكبر بكثير من مجموع غزارات الهواء المطرود من كل حمام بالضافة الى عدم وجود سحب نهائيا في بعض الحمامات ( مجرى الهواء طويل 30 متر تقريباً ويتفرع لطابقين وتم التأكد من عدم وجود تهريب في مجرى الهواء ) 
السؤال بصيغة أخرى هل يمكن أن لا تتساوى غزارة الهواء على مخرج المروحة مع مجموع الغزارات من فتحات السحب بسبب خطأ حساب الضغط الستاتيكي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وشكرا لرحابة صدرك


----------



## حمدي عوام (16 ديسمبر 2017)

قطر الطارة الجديد هو قطر طارة الماتور والا المروحة ؟؟


----------

